# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Supongamos que tengo la tecnologia para..

## shark

hacer cualquier tipo de moneda, por ejemplo, una cascarilla expandida de medio dolar EXACTA con una precisión de 0,2 micras.

que problemas legales podria tener si me pongo a fabricalas , ¿me pueden acusar por ejemplo de hacer monedas falsas?


(para que sepais que no es una conversación inutil, la respuesta es que si , tengo acceso a esa maquina maravillosa y si , me dejan hacerlas.)

----------


## Rafa505

No se cómo se haran ese tipo de monedas, pero si se hacen a partir de monedas reales de curso legal dañar el dinero es ilegal.

----------


## letang

Hace unos meses salió una noticia de unos magos chinos o japoneses a los que habían detenido por agujerear y romper monedas (para fabricar monedas trucadas se entiende).

En España también existe la ley de que destruir el dinero es ilegal.
Como dices "cascarilla expandida" supongo que no partes de una moneda oficial, sino que la fabricas completa...
En este caso no es que estés dañando el dinero existente, sino que estás fabricando otro, y suena incluso más peligroso :?

Si serigrafías sobre las dos caras de la moneda la palabra "FACSÍMIL" a al menos el 75% del tamaño de la moneda... quizá puedas hacerlo... JAJAJAJA

----------


## Cosomeister

Hombre, digo yo que si no empleas tales monedas para pagar nadie tiene por qué enterarse de que te has dedicado a fabricar monedas, ¿no?

No tenía ni idea de que destruir dinero fuera delito. ¿Es también aplicable a billetes?

----------


## Jaime

Yo creo que sería completamente ilegal. No soy experto en leyes, ni derecho , ni nada. Pero me planteo el problema, por ejemplo todos los detenidos por la creacion de dinero falso son culpables, no??. Fueron pillados porque no hacian el dinero exactamente igual (ya que es casi imposible  :Smile1:  ). Si tu puedes hacer esas monedas pero muy parecidas, creo que te estarias metiendo exactamente en el mismo problema.
¿Si ellos fueron detenidos porque que tu no? has hecho exactamente lo mismo.
Asi que creo que si las haces no creo que la ley este contigo  :twisted: (jajaja). Aunque si las haces nos las tienes que enseñar, seria un exitazo  :Wink:  .

Un saludo Mágico.

PD: no se si me he expresado con claridad, pero intentad entender la idea.

----------


## Tereso

Si te pillan y te meten al trullo me vendes tus gimmicks por precios de locura realmente baratos para pagar tu fianza  :Smile1: 

Si yo fuera tu no me arriesgaría...

Shark---> :twisted:  :Confused: ?

----------


## Sendal

Y que diferencia ahí en que tengas unas monedas fabricadas por ti que unas que compres en una tienda de magia?, 
nose...
 Para surtirte tu, a algún colega mago, vender alguna aquí y allá siempre con un control, y no utilices monedas en curso para fabricarlas nada mas que como patrón , no creo que tengas fallo.

----------


## ignoto

¿Puedes hacerlas de cualquier color?
Por ejemplo, una moneda de dos euros con el interior plateado y el exterior dorado.
Puede ser...la leshe.

----------


## shark

veamos, no se modificaria ninguna moneda, se parte de un modelo en 3 d y el resto lo hace todo la maquina. 

Evidentemente mi intención no es hacer monedas duplicadas sino monedas fake, por ejemplo la cascarilla expandida o las monedas del  hopping half.

----------


## ignoto

No sabes lo interesado que estoy.

----------


## zarkov

> Si serigrafías sobre las dos caras de la moneda la palabra "FACSÍMIL" a al menos el 75% del tamaño de la moneda... quizá puedas hacerlo... JAJAJAJA


La palabra es ESPÉCIMEN (curioso, verdad). Es la palabra que debe figurar en las reproducciones por lo menos de papel moneda.

Esto es para papel moneda:
Para cualquier tipo de reproducción puedes dirigirte al Banco de España donde tienen un servicio para esto y te dan un dictamen y creo que una especie de certificado.

Para monedas no sé si será igual y claro, para monedas que no son las propias, ni idea. Pero a lo mejor te pueden informar. ¿Quién trabajaba en el Banco de España? Me suena que había alguien por aquí.

----------


## Moli

Hola, ayer estuve en una feria de muestras en Barcelona precisamente de este tipo de maquinaria y no pude dejar de pensar en lo "fácil" que sería hacer monedas de cualquier tipo, color, tamaño, etc. Pero una de los primeros inconvenientes que se me paso por la cabeza fue eso mismo los permisos legales para duplicar una moneda legal. A no ser que fueras el creador de un tipo de moneda ¡¡ magic coin !! diseño exclusivo para los magos con una chistera en 3D   :Lol:

----------


## Ravenous

Y digo yo: para estas cosas no sería mejor ir directamente a la fuente? Preguntar en una comisaría, o en el Banco de españa más proximo, solo lleva tiempo (y mucho, al menos aquí  :twisted: ), y supongo que algo te podrán decir sobre el tema.

De todas formas, habiendolas a la venta por ahí, creo que lo mejor es hacerlas y callar. No creo que la poli tenga tiempo de andar de paseo por fiestas y banquetes, no son la SGAE.

----------


## Felipe

Shark, para reproducir monedas es necesaria la autorización previa de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera.

Como consejo, yo no me metería en eso. Una cosa es comprar las monedillas de turno (lo hacemos todos los magos) y otra fabricarlas, aunque sean unas pocas. Yo me limitaría a comprarlas en algún comercio y nada más.

Supongo que Johnson, Sasco y otras marcas que fabrican este tipo de monedas para la magia son empresas cuyo objeto social es ése y habrán pedido las preceptivas autorizaciones.

En el caso de Tango, que es la empresa que fabrica todas las variaciones mágicas de las monedas de euro, supongo que también lo hará dentro de la legalidad y seguro que los requisitos que le exigen son muy grandes.

Para consultar la normativa en vigor española es necesario acudir a la normativa comunitaria y para ello lo mejor es navegar por la web del Banco de España. Os dejo enlaces para profundizar en el tema:

La lucha contra la falsificación

Normas de reproducción de monedas en euros

Adjunto un archivo con el reglamento comunitario.

----------


## nitrojd

No vas a tener problemas legales. Es ilegal. Sí. Pero descargarte una peli del emule tambien es ilegal y lo hacemos todos, y no te pilla nadie. Si tu objetivo no es hacer negocio con ellas, sino, usarlas para tu uno o regalarla a algun amgigo, no vas a tener ningun problema. Esque pensando seriamente, es imposible que te pillen.

----------


## magojuanky

Yo creo que podrias hacerlo con cualquier moneda que no sea de curso legal como por ejemplo las monedas de medio dolar de tiendamagia porque es ilegal vender monedas de curso legal por internet y las de tiendamagia como las venden supongo que no sean de curso legal asi que creo que podrias hacerlo, o tambien creo que podrias con monedas de medio dolar (o cualquier otro valor excepto euros probablemente) compradas en tiendas de coleccionismo de monedas.
Asi que no creo que tengas problema...
(Una cascarilla de medio dolar por la información no?) :roll:

----------


## Ramon ALFONSO

Hola a todos
Es indudable que reproducir pizas es ilegal,
pero aqui se esta hablando de cascarilla,lo que
en terminos claros no es una moneda oficial,por lo cual
no creo que tengas problemas con las leyes.
Un saludo
Ramon

----------


## wes_wieck

Te equivocas, Ramon Alfonso. Hacer media moneda falsa tambien es un delito (lo puedes leer en las leyes que han puesto antes).

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## Goreneko

Se nos va la lengua :P

Shark, si partes de un modelo 3D, sin estropear ninguna moneda, y además la moneda no es 'normal', no te vale para pagar, no creo que tengas ningun problema... hay muchos parques de atracciones y demás que utilizan su propia 'moneda' para pagar en él, las compras en la taquilla y solo puedes usar esas monedas dentro del parque, algo parecido a los dolares cubanos xD  y no creo que necesiten permisos especiales.

Otra cosa, en Francia, en Eurodisney en concreto, hay unas maquinas que echas 5 centimos, giras una manivela y hay un sistema de engranajes que deforma la moneda y te hace una especie de grabado en ella. Yo tengo una de un King Kong subido a la torre Eiffell... pero creo que deberian avisar en la maquina que es ilegal, yo no lo sabia :(

----------


## wes_wieck

Corto y pego el art 9 de la ley 10/1975:

Artículo 9.
1. Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa la reproducción con fines
publicitarios de monedas que tengan o puedan tener curso legal y monedas
conmemorativas, especiales o de colección, sin autorización de la Dirección General del
Tesoro y Política Financiera.
2. Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa la reproducción con fines
comerciales o de venta de monedas que hayan tenido, tengan o puedan tener curso legal y
monedas conmemorativas, especiales o de colección, sin autorización de la Dirección
General del Tesoro y Política Financiera.
3. Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa la emisión, fabricación,
almacenamiento, comercialización, importación y distribución, sin autorización de la
Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, de medallas, medallones, fichas y
objetos monetiformes, o que los contengan, conmemorativas con un valor facial o monetario
específico, utilizando a tales fines los signos o símbolos de:
a) La Unión Europea, en particular la inscripción "euro" o "euro cent", el símbolo euro o
similar combinado con una indicación del valor nominal, o un diseño idéntico o similar, en
todo o en parte, al que aparece en la cara común ola cara nacional de las monedas de euro
o aquella que se fije oficialmente para la acuñación de tales monedas en el futuro.
b) La Corona.
c) Las Administraciones públicas o los Organismos públicos vinculados o dependientes de
las mismas.
d) La marca de Ceca.
e) Las demás instituciones del Estado sin la autorización previa de la institución titular
corres-pondiente.
Cuatro. Tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa cualquier alteración o
modificación de las características físicas de las monedas de curso legal, sin autorización
de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, para su empleo como soporte de
publicidad o para cualquier otro fin distinto al previsto en la norma de emisión.
(Modificado por L 62/2003)
5. También tendrá la consideración de infracción administrativa la realización de actividades
descritas en los apartados 1, 2, 3 y 4 con incumplimiento de las condiciones impuestas por
la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera.
(Añadido por L 62/2003)

----------


## DrareG

> Se nos va la lengua :P
> 
> Shark, si partes de un modelo 3D, sin estropear ninguna moneda, y además la moneda no es 'normal', no te vale para pagar, no creo que tengas ningun problema... hay muchos parques de atracciones y demás que utilizan su propia 'moneda' para pagar en él, las compras en la taquilla y solo puedes usar esas monedas dentro del parque, algo parecido a los dolares cubanos xD  y no creo que necesiten permisos especiales.
> 
> Otra cosa, en Francia, en Eurodisney en concreto, hay unas maquinas que echas 5 centimos, giras una manivela y hay un sistema de engranajes que deforma la moneda y te hace una especie de grabado en ella. Yo tengo una de un King Kong subido a la torre Eiffell... pero creo que deberian avisar en la maquina que es ilegal, yo no lo sabia :(


Si, yo también tengo   :Lol:  .  Pero recopilando:

Destrozar dinaro es ilegal.
Reproducir dinero es ilegal.

Entonces... si partes de un modelo 3D, y no lo reproduces si no que creas otra cosa distinta ( refiriendose a, por ejemplo una cas******* ) ... no te pueden culpar de nada...

Saludos!

----------


## Jaime

Sugiero que si seguimos así, sería mejor hacer una encuesta  :Lol:

----------


## Mr.Mind

Shark, yo creo que en tu intimidad puedas hacer lo que quieras, siempre que no las comercialices, fabricate todas las cascarillas y todo lo que quieras. Eso si, que no se te valla el pisto y te pongas a  crearte monedas de dos euros para comprar tabaco :P.

----------


## letang

Decir que fabricar monedas partiendo de un modelo 3d es legal es como decir que fabricar billetes partiendo de un archivo informático (un escaneado) es legal, una tontería.

No estás destruyendo el dinero, pero lo estás fabricando, y eso es lo ilegal, no el sistema que uses, tanto si lo tallas tú con un cincelito o si lo hace una prensa o una fresadora de tres dimensiones.

Lo de la moneda dobalda lo vi en Austria y lo hacían en monedas de cinco céntimos. Supongo que de alguna manera estará regulado, no sé.

Shark, como se suele decir, estas cosas las tendrías que hacer sin decirlo xD Directamente hacerlo y ya está, nadie se enteraría. Ahora cuando la policía haga un redada de falsificación de dinero le saldrá tu mensaje en Google e irán a buscarte, jejeje.  :twisted: 

Un saludo.

----------


## magikko

:-(  lo admito, soy un delincuente, un dia puse una moneda en la via del tren y me la dejó plana y sin diseño casi, estaba plana plana...





shshshs fué hace años... no le digan a nadie si?

----------

